# Trip advice needed: Niagara, New York City and Boston



## sagittariansrock (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi all
I shall be visiting the aforementioned places in the first week of July, so any suggestions regarding gear to take, locations to shoot, and precautions/tips will be greatly appreciated. I shall be taking one camera and 2-3 lenses, but I am completely open to suggestions on what to take for what.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tayassu (Jun 18, 2014)

In your case and with your gear, I would take the 5DIII, the 17mm for NYC architecture and 24-70mm and 70-200mm as the best all around kit.  I, personally, would add the 1.4 Extender, as for me 200mm is often not enough. Maybe add the 50mm for night shots, but only if you have space left.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 18, 2014)

I second the gear recommendations above. Tripod for longer exposures of the falls, especially the lit up American falls at night as seen from the Canadian side (be sure to bring your passport!).


----------



## tayassu (Jun 18, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I second the gear recommendations above. Tripod for longer exposures of the falls, especially the lit up American falls at night as seen from the Canadian side (be sure to bring your passport!).



Of course! A tripod is an absolute must also for the 17mm. This will make the 50mm obsolete, unless you want to do street photography.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 19, 2014)

tayassu said:


> In your case and with your gear, I would take the 5DIII, the 17mm for NYC architecture and 24-70mm and 70-200mm as the best all around kit.  I, personally, would add the 1.4 Extender, as for me 200mm is often not enough. Maybe add the 50mm for night shots, but only if you have space left.



Thanks, tayassu!
I am afraid I won't have much opportunity to shoot architecture. We have only a day and a half in the city, and I am still quite slow with the TS-E.
I was primarily thinking street photography.
What subject would you shoot with the tele? Might the 135L (+1.4x and 2x) be sufficient in a pinch?



neuroanatomist said:



> I second the gear recommendations above. Tripod for longer exposures of the falls, especially the lit up American falls at night as seen from the Canadian side (be sure to bring your passport!).



Thanks, Neuro!
I just got the Joby Focus with Ballhead X for the trip because people said I might not get enough room to put the tripod, especially on July 4. Would it be sufficient or do I absolutely need to take a tripod? I haven't used Joby's before.
Also, I seem to remember you are from Boston or thereabouts. Any advise on places to visit and shoot? I saw there are some photo walks, but they are too expensive, time-consuming and rigidly structured. 

Two more questions:
1. Should I risk taking an SLR+lens on the Maid of the Mist (using the Optech/USA Rain sleeve)? Or should I just get rid of that idea and rely on a P&S in underwater housing?
2. How is using a 24mm TS-E (in traditional fashion) different from using the wide end of the 24-70 II. I know sharpness is one point. Distortion is another. Anything else?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 19, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Thanks, Neuro!
> I just got the Joby Focus with Ballhead X for the trip because people said I might not get enough room to put the tripod, especially on July 4. Would it be sufficient or do I absolutely need to take a tripod? I haven't used Joby's before.
> Also, I seem to remember you are from Boston or thereabouts. Any advise on places to visit and shoot? I saw there are some photo walks, but they are too expensive, time-consuming and rigidly structured.
> 
> ...



The Joby should do fine in most 'tourist' places as there are typically guard rails, benches, etc. Lack of an attachment point can be an issue off the beaten path. 

Some considerations. Nighttime Boston skyline from the Cambridge side of the Charles River (near the Mass Ave bridge and MIT) or from Fan Pier. The Alchemist sculpture and the Stata Center on the MIT campus. A Boston Harbor cruise out to Boston Light. Street shooting in the North End. If you have a car...the North Shore, Salem and Gloucester. 

1. I'd take my 1D X, likely not a lesser dSLR. Having said that, I didn't get too wet on the Maid (but the 'under the falls' cave tour on the Canadian side was a drenching).

2. Tilt and shift, of course. If you don't need the movements, the 24-70 II does fine. I find shift indispensable for shooting architecture.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 19, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Some considerations. Nighttime Boston skyline from the Cambridge side of the Charles River (near the Mass Ave bridge and MIT) or from Fan Pier. The Alchemist sculpture and the Stata Center on the MIT campus. A Boston Harbor cruise out to Boston Light. Street shooting in the North End. If you have a car...the North Shore, Salem and Gloucester.
> 
> 1. I'd take my 1D X, likely not a lesser dSLR. Having said that, I didn't get too wet on the Maid (but the 'under the falls' cave tour on the Canadian side was a drenching).
> 
> 2. Tilt and shift, of course. If you don't need the movements, the 24-70 II does fine. I find shift indispensable for shooting architecture.




Great! Thanks a lot for the suggestions, and especially the places to visit. I was wondering where to go out of Boston in the short time (1.5 days) we have.
I am worried about the wet trips now...  
[We won't be visiting Canada, unfortunately (in laws just arriving in the US before the trip, no time to get Canadian visa). Hopefully I will have a more weather-sealed camera by the time I go back to the Canadian side ]


----------



## tayassu (Jun 19, 2014)

I would never go into a city without a tele, as I love to shoot street/architecture details. I would not take the 135mm because I hate to shoot without IS. 70-200 is much more flexible and, considering the extender solution, better quality. I personally need the 100mmish and the 300mmish FL, but I don't know about you. Nevertheless I would take the 17mm for wide non-tilted and non-shifted shots of e.g. the Niagaras. Also for night street photography the little 50mm. But if you say, 24mm is enough for me, then leave the 17mm at home.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 25, 2014)

So, any advice for shooting locations in and around Niagara?
I understand there are some islands nearby?
(We won't be crossing the border).
Thanks for all your help in advance.


----------



## Alwin (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello Sagitarian
srock,

I can tell you that the NF area is very nice as I have the opportunity to be there about 3-4 times a year.

The falls on the US side consist of a few islands as you say. You can walk around and walk "onto" the separate smaller islands as well.
Have you checked the internet for a map of the falls area?
http://niagara-info.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/NiagaraFallsNiagaraFallsStateParkMap.jpg

I read you will not have the opportunity to walk over the bridge to the canadian side? Thats a pitty as you have the best view on the falls from the canadian side. From the US side you will have to "use" the observation tower (see also on the map as per the link).
IF you would have the opportunity to go to Canada, use the Skylon tower elevator to got o the top for a beautifull view at the falls as well.

Staying on the US side, you might think about visiting Fort Niagara as well.

Hope I could help a little.

BR

Alwin


----------

